# Nasty little Jungle...



## pythoninfinite (Sep 9, 2016)

Probably not for the "For Sale" column... I have what is probably the nastiest little python I've ever encountered up for grabs if anyone wants it... It was given to me by a friend who lost interest, and I'm rationalising my animals so I don't want to keep it. It's quite small for its age, not unattractive, but always aggro and prepared to strike. If anyone near Port Macquarie is interested in taking it off my hands, you'd be most welcome to it. Just PM me and I can arrange to get it to you, oh, and I believe it's a female.

Jamie


----------



## munza (Sep 9, 2016)

Hi, ill take it off your hands  im in mullumbimby (near byron bay) its not too far away , ill even come pick her up.


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 9, 2016)

Shame that you're so far away Jamie, I would get it off you and put into my next door neighbor's letter box.
If you ever want to give away a death adder, even better. Let me know. lol

Cheers
Michael


----------



## pythoninfinite (Sep 9, 2016)

It's yours Munza - I'm busy tonight, shoot me your contact number by PM and I'll get back to you over the weekend...

Jamie


----------



## SKYWLKR (Sep 12, 2016)

Probably not for the "For Sale" column... I have what is probably the nastiest little wife I've ever encountered up for grabs if anyone wants her... She was given to me by her father who lost interest, and I'm rationalising my other girlfriends so I don't want to keep her around. She's quite fit for her age, not unattractive, but always aggro and prepared to strike me. If anyone near Port Macquarie is interested in taking her off my hands, you'd be most welcome to it. Just PM me and I can arrange to get her to you, oh, and I believe she's definitely a female.

(Had to do it!)


----------



## pythoninfinite (Sep 13, 2016)

Haha SKYWLKR! Actually, munza has not been back in touch, so I suspect it's not going to happen there. Any other takers? Happy to deliver between Coffs & Taree.

Jamie


----------

